# Solved: Netopia 2241N-006 modem/Linksys WRT54G v5 wireless router



## reaves41 (Dec 15, 2006)

Some one please help me get my home network operational now that I've changed to using a Bellsouth provided Netopia 2241N-006 modem. Previously I had been using my Linksys WRT54G wireless router successfully with my Cable ISP modem (Charter). I switched this week to Bellsouth in my area, and I can not get the combination of the 2 devices to work. When I connect the Netopia modem directly to my computer, I can access the internet just fine, but when I try putting the router in the middle, I can't get the internet to work. I've tried several different settings on the linksys including the automatic DHCP setting, the PPPoE setting, I've tried cloning the MAC address to that of the netopia modem. I read one thread on here about port forwarding issues with these 2 devices, but it didn't provide me a solution. I would be very appreciative if someone could help.

thanks,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The Netopia 2241N-006 is a single port router, so what you need to do is one of the following.

Configure the Netopia into "bridge mode" and connect the router in the standard modem/router configuration, or use the following configuration for the secondary router.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## reaves41 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks so much...worked like a charm!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could help.


----------

